# Grizzly 727 Modifications



## iron man (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a friend that gave me a R8 spindle so I thought I would build a better motor / spindle something a little slower for horizontal cutting and something with more torque and this is what I come up with. I bored the steel tube and installed the bearings I made the lock nuts to fit the spindle. The motor was a new surplus motor of unknown origin. The mount is made from aluminum and some steel.




- - - Updated - - -





Here it is mounted in place I installed a simple twist connector to hook it up to the PWM board so the same speed control is used.

- - - Updated - - -

Here it is with both motors in place the stock motor spindle top speed is 2000 RPM the one I installed is a better motor but the spindle speed at max is 525 much better for large cutters. The spindle has 5 bearings in it and is quiet as can be it has a cogged belt drive. Ray


----------



## iron man (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks right now I am looking for a heavy cast iron base that I can modify to fit this one I want to move the lift screw closer to the column and center it I figured a real easy way to do that but I would have to drill another hole in this base and I dont want to do that. So if anyone out there has one let me know!! Ray


----------

